# Pro plan dog food? Need a sensitive stomache or grain free type regardless of brand



## MC1993 (Jun 3, 2013)

What does everyone think of pro plan? Good bad? We are looking at the sensitive stomach or grain free, what's re you suggestions for us to find in Ontario?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ANY food that uses By-Products or has Un-Named ingredients like "fish" or "meat meat" or "poultry" is NOT good! You won't believe what is in it and Purina uses By-Products!

Raw would be my first choice but if not, you could try the following.

You want to use something with quality ingredients.

Commercial Foods:
#1 Choice: The Honest Kitchen HUMAN grade pet foods: Embark - Grain Free, High Protein Dog Food | The Honest Kitchen 
Find a store by typing in your zip code: Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen 
These are dehydrated dinners so a 10# box will cost approx $65 but will RE-hydrate to 35 to 40 pounds of food.

Limited Ingredient Diets (LID):
#2 Choice: Nature's VARIETY Instinct (not "natures recipe"): "Ideal for dogs with sensitive stomachs, this Limited Ingredient Diet only contains one single protein and one single hypoallergenic starch along with low-allergen canola and coconut oils" 

Good luck!
Moms


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

What about Acana or Orijen, both are made in Canada, should be available to you. The one I'd like to try is honest kitchen, but feeding 3 squeezes my budget.


----------



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

I feed Acana and Orijen in the past. A bit pricey but pays dividends in the long run.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry, correction to my other post.

It's "meat meal" or "meat & bone meal" not "meat meat". 

While I agree with Nigel and JRZ that Orijen and Acana are good foods, the Orijen would not be good for a dog with a sensitive stomach or GI tract as it can cause diarrhea in some dogs. 

Moms


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am not a fan of pro plan, however, tried the PP Sensitive Skin/Stomache which is salmon based, on my allergie (fungal sores) aussie and he did really great on it..

The ONLY thing I didn't like while he was on it, was he gained weight,,(high fat content)..I wasn't going to cut him down, he only gets 1 cup twice a day..so I stopped using it. but while he was on it, he did really well, skin nice, no sores, no itchies, gorgeous coat, nice stools..


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been feeding the pro plan Sensitive skin/stomach with Salmon as well for the last 8 months. Previous foods were NB sweet potato and fish, then BB basics fish. I have had the best results so far with the Pro plan.
Go figure, i used to make neg. remarks about Purina. Most of their foods are like cereal but not the Pro plan. As of yet, they havent jumped on the same band wagon as most food mfgs. have by raising the price and shrinking the size of the bag, at least not yet


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

marksteven said:


> I have been feeding the pro plan Sensitive skin/stomach with Salmon as well for the last 8 months. Previous foods were NB sweet potato and fish, then BB basics fish. I have had the best results so far with the Pro plan.
> Go figure, i used to make neg. remarks about Purina. Most of their foods are like cereal but not the Pro plan. As of yet, they havent jumped on the same band wagon as most food mfgs. have by raising the price and shrinking the size of the bag, at least not yet


I could have written this since this is exactly my experience. I tried many of the foods that are considered top of the line and the Pro Plan is the one that worked for Jazz. After dealing with chronic diarrhea and and underweight dog for a year and a half, I'll feed what works.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also think one should feed what works best for their dog despite the brand If my dogs didn't pack on the pounds with the Salmon PP, I probably would have kept them on it


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

ProPlan sensitive worked great for my Dane. Watch how much you feed he did gain from it. But out of all the pro plans that one had no by products. I recommend it


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Jazz was quite underweight from his chronic diarrhea. He gained about 10-12 pounds on the Pro Plan in a short period of time which we were relieved about. Just something to keep in mind if you do decide to try it. It's great if you're dog needs to gain weight but if it doesn't you may want to make sure you're not overfeeding. I hope you find something that works for your dog.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I had looked at that before changing over to TOTW but the main reason I decided against it was they did not have it in puppy formula . One of my dogs has a sensitive stomach but seems to be doing ok on TOTW for now. If she starts to have issues again though I may look into it again.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Another vote here for Proplan Sensitive S&S...my pup had issues with weight gain for a few months when she was younger and we never quite figured out the problem. She got tested and everything came back negative, yet, she would have almost liquid stools. 

Finally put her on the PP after reading about it here and she did wonderful on it. Granted, since then we have transitioned her off to other foods, but I must admit her stool seems to be a bit less and more firm when on the PP. 

Part of me wonders if all this is actually marketing driven (same with humans for organic food, etc) since dogs probably had much worse formulas back in the day and did fine...I fed Orijen and Acana for a year also and didn't see a difference, so now mine rotates on the Kirkland/Nature's Domain from Costco. I also don't see a difference in her stool or fur/muscle tone between grain free or not.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I also am not a fan of Proplan but if it was the only food my dog was doing well on, I would feed it.
The only food my last GSD did well on was Chicken Soup. Not the best but only food I got solid stools on.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My rescued GSD male, Max, had SIBO and nothing worked for him except the Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. He was 30 inches tall and only 70 pounds when he was seized from his owner for neglect. He needed the calories and he was able to eat the Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach kibble with great success. When I lost him, he was at a stable 92 to 94 pounds and looked great. 

I also tried other foods, but have always had great success with the Sensitive kibble from Pro Plan. I went to the GSDCA National Specialty last week and was given a bag of their new tuna and rice kibble to try.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

WVGSD said:


> My rescued GSD male, Max, had SIBO and nothing worked for him except the Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. He was 30 inches tall and only 70 pounds when he was seized from his owner for neglect. He needed the calories and he was able to eat the Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach kibble with great success. When I lost him, he was at a stable 92 to 94 pounds and looked great.
> 
> I also tried other foods, but have always had great success with the Sensitive kibble from Pro Plan. I went to the GSDCA National Specialty last week and was given a bag of their new tuna and rice kibble to try.


Similar story, my GSD was diag, thru blood work to have EPI. Hehas not had a single incidence of loose stools since on the Pro-Plan. He has also not been given digestive enzymes for well over a year with no weight loss and his coat is terrific


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here are the ingredients:
*Ingredients*

Salmon, brewers rice, canola meal, oat meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), salmon meal (natural source of glucosamine), barley, brewers dried yeast, animal digest, salt, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 
H-4449 
Sensitive Skin & Stomach - Dry Dog Food - SELECT - Purina® Pro Plan®

I have heard of quite a few dogs who thrive on this food, and this food only.


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

My guys are both on ProPlan and they do great on it. As others have mentioned it will depend on your dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

My mom buys her dog BilJac Sensitive Solution (grain free), and she has an EXTREME sensitive stomach. She does very well on it.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Does it have the nutrients a growing pup needs? I have been going back and forth with loose stools on and off. Typically firmer (still soft ) in the am and looser in the pm and I am always amazed at just how much poop he expels in one sitting. We are currently on TOTW puppy.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Be careful with the Bil Jac - they use BHA as a preservative - a known carcinogen. At least Pro Plan uses Vitamin E.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Crocky said:


> Does it have the nutrients a growing pup needs? I have been going back and forth with loose stools on and off. Typically firmer (still soft ) in the am and looser in the pm and I am always amazed at just how much poop he expels in one sitting. We are currently on TOTW puppy.


Reasons for puppies to have loose stool - 
- Meal size too large/amount needs to be spread out more during the day - cut both meals by a quarter or third and use that kibble as training treats throughout the day
- Worms and parasites - they almost always have them, and they arrive at different times/different worms so it's not a bad owner thing
- Too many ingredients in the food - my food guy says there is a reason we feed babies squash and not a whole Thanksgiving dinner. I usually start puppies on a food like California Natural (with the appropriate amount of calcium - see my sticky in the feeding a puppy section) and then go to something like Pinnacle, before going to a food with a bajillion ingredients
- Exercise/play before or after eating

I know there are others but that's a start for you!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Reasons for puppies to have loose stool -
> - Meal size too large/amount needs to be spread out more during the day - cut both meals by a quarter or third and use that kibble as training treats throughout the day
> - Worms and parasites - they almost always have them, and they arrive at different times/different worms so it's not a bad owner thing
> - Too many ingredients in the food - my food guy says there is a reason we feed babies squash and not a whole Thanksgiving dinner. I usually start puppies on a food like California Natural (with the appropriate amount of calcium - see my sticky in the feeding a puppy section) and then go to something like Pinnacle, before going to a food with a bajillion ingredients
> ...


Thank you! We have another vet visit tomorrow so he will tested for parasites. He had hookworms when we got him, 2 1/2 weeks ago and a pretty heavy case so it may be some of that still hanging around. I don't want to change his food until I know. I will also check out the other foods and sticky you mentioned, just in case. I do appreciate it!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I tried to edit but it was too late. I was just adding that from what I have read as long as the essential ingredients are met that many here feed adult food to pups. I have always stuck to the food labeled "puppy" but have also learned since being here that even though some are labeled for puppies they don't always met the need. Dog food always stumps me. Finding the best affordable food is challenge in it self but top it off with, making sure it agrees with the pup is sometimes a process. Thanks again for all your input. Hoping the parasite test comes back normal tomorrow and then we can go from there.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Check for Giardia. Parasite hard to detect. My Dane had it. You may need to drop a few stool samples before they see it. Treatment was Tylan powder and vet ID food for 2 weeks. Panacur did/does not work


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Crocky said:


> I tried to edit but it was too late. I was just adding that from what I have read as long as the essential ingredients are met that many here feed adult food to pups. I have always stuck to the food labeled "puppy" but have also learned since being here that even though some are labeled for puppies they don't always met the need. Dog food always stumps me. Finding the best affordable food is challenge in it self but top it off with, making sure it agrees with the pup is sometimes a process. Thanks again for all your input. Hoping the parasite test comes back normal tomorrow and then we can go from there.


Have you tried adding canned pumpkin? It works like magic! Firms up stools within hours.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> Have you tried adding canned pumpkin? It works like magic! Firms up stools within hours.


Yep, he gets a tablespoon of canned pumpkin with morning and evening feeding. Not the lunch feeding though. He loves canned pumpkin but I was worried about feeding too much of it so I stick with twice a day x 1 tablespoon mixed in with his food. 
His poops do have form to them but they are very soft. At times - once a day the consistency is less than that and not everyday but I would have expected to see much firmer stools by now.

Vet visit tomorrow so we will see if he still has hook worms. She did a three day treatment of 1mm of panacur then follow up by 2mm x 3 days. We finished middle of last week. She called it a slow kill, not sure what that means and forgot to ask. His stools instantly started looking better but still not where they should be. He did have days though wherewithal ought whew we were past it but the last few days have had me wondering. His energy level is off the charts since taking the meds and he seems to feel fantastic....LOL. Me on the other hand am tired trying to keep up with him...LOL :crazy:

I was going to change foods but figured I would wait out the vet appt tomorrow so I don't try fixing the wrong thing.

Oh and for what it's worth, when I got him, the breeder had him on puppy chow  and I switched pretty quickly to TOTW, so that may take some getting use to as well.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Could also just be a puppy thing. Is he teething. That will cause soft stools too.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Well great check up today, he did so good! The vet actually told me to stop using the pumpkin as it is a natural laxative and could be causing the issues. So before we switch foods she said give it about 4 days without the pumpkin. Weird though as I have read it is good for constipation as well as runny stools.

Anyway so I did not give pumpkin tonight. Wondering how long it will take to get out of his system, he had runny stools again tonight but mostly just soft earlier in the day.

If this does not help I may have to switch foods up with something a little less rich.

Thanks for all the input and sorry to have tagged onto this thread


----------



## lovemytb (Aug 26, 2013)

Crocky said:


> Well great check up today, he did so good! The vet actually told me to stop using the pumpkin as it is a natural laxative and could be causing the issues. So before we switch foods she said give it about 4 days without the pumpkin. Weird though as I have read it is good for constipation as well as runny stools.
> 
> Anyway so I did not give pumpkin tonight. Wondering how long it will take to get out of his system, he had runny stools again tonight but mostly just soft earlier in the day.
> 
> ...


I can honestly tell you that vets are not good to ask about nutrition. I add 100% organic pumpkin to my puppy's feed 3 times a day and he does great on it. He is also a sensitive stomach little guy. He is only 18 weeks and we struggled with diarrhea the day I got him, which is 9 weeks. I have had him on rice/boiled ground beef/pumpkin/Hills diet ID and he did pretty good on it. I also give him one table spoon of Greek yogurt once per day. However he still would have days that he would have soft stool. I am in the process of changing his diet right now. I came up with this diet that I am trying right now and knock the wood its been working. I give him the following right now during our transition. Little bit of rice, boiled ground beef 90% lean, Northwest Naturals beef raw diet, Honest Kitchen turkey flavor and I still add a little bit of pumpkin. Eventually I want him 100% on either Honest Kitchen or Artisan Grandma Lucy's meal and raw meet. I feed my puppy 3 times a day right now so I split his regular portion for 3 meals. Personally I would not feed any of my dogs commercial grade food. There has been so many recalls in the past 10 years or more that I am not taking any chances with any of that "pets mart" shelf food. My other 3 dogs that are not sensitive are on Nature's Select Lam/rice and we add a little bit of Marrick wet food with their meal. I am about to switch my other dogs on Nature's Select grain free version of food. Its more expensive but I think its well worth it. I hope your puppy improves very soon. I know what its like having a dog with diarrhea and its not fun at all.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

It is just a process of elimination at this point so we shall see. It certainly does not slow him down any. Speaking of vets, and totally off subject, kind of, I am using a different vet than the one I have used over the past 15 yrs or more. For several reasons but so far I really like them. It is the first vet I have been too that stocks natural balance dog food instead of hills science diet.

Thanks for the input. I want to give it a few more days off the pumpkin to see if it makes a difference, he does love the pumpkin though


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

With puppies their stools are normal first thing in the morning as the day goes on they are drinking a lot of water etc which can cause mushy stools. Too much pumpkin can do the opposite and cause loose stools as well. If there's no worms etc it's probably just a puppy thing.


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Would the PP SSS be ok for a pup even though it is listed as an adult food. It looks like the calcium level and phos is in line with what I am currently feeding. I don't want him to miss out on any key ingredients though.

Currently using fromms LBP with honest kitchen perfect form and his stools are much, much better than they were on TOTW. YAY!!! We went through a bland diet introduction when I made the switch to fromms. Even though his stools are much better I think there could still be some improvement. I just think my guy has one of those super sensitive stomachs. His stools are now Formed but some are still slightly softer than I think they should be. Honestly I would prefer a higher grade of food but it just may be that my guy needs something different for his gut. I am going to continue on the fromms for a few more weeks but wanted to check out my other options.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I think they normally say 6 months to move a GSD over to adult food, but there are probably people that stay with puppy food for longer, and likewise, people who just use adult food from the beginning. 

If the specs are similar to what you are feeding already, that should be fine. I don't think it's so much the ingredients you need to worry about, more so the protein % levels, etc.


----------

